# GSD from Bulgaria??



## Dimitra (Mar 5, 2011)

hi..I'm from Greece and I want to buy a GSD from Bulgaria..does anyone know enything about Bulgarian breeders?what should I check?


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't personally, my Breeder/Importer was Alex who runs Close Quarter Battle K9, Affordable Personal Protection Dogs from Close Quarter Battle K-9. While is is located in the US, his partners are in several countries. You may want to check him out too.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd be careful with Bulgaria (and many of the E. European countries). Being in Greece, I'm sure you know what it's like. You'd be more likely to have sucess with honest people going to the Czech Republic or Germany I imagine as GSD breeders that are good are more common...

Sue DiCero and Gabor Szilasi alo have contacts in Hungary (they are out of TN, but Gabor is from there).


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

GSDElsa, and how is it like? Have you ever been or dealt with someone from Bulgaria and Eastern European countries to make such statements? Oh wait, I see the words 'I imagine'.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Oksana,

Yes. My husband is Bosnian  And we've done some rescue work there, so I do have an idea....

No, Bulgaria is not Bosnia, but one of my best friends is Bulgarian and there are similarities.

I didn't say what I did to start some kind of cultural war and I didn't say what I said without some kind of knowledge. "I imagine" was a PC way of saying something as certainly there are honest people there.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, I spent a large portion of my life in Eastern European countries and have many friends all over Europe. And, honestly, if it comes to honest people I would chose someone from Slavic countries in a heartbeat because at least I would know that I would not be stabbed in the back.

I'm sorry your your friends and family are from not the best part of the society, nevertheless, your blanket statement was insulting.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, I would hardly say that my friends and family are the ones doing bad things to dogs that force the rotten rescue conditions (since it's one of our friends that helps run one of the largst dog rescues in the country) ( and not my friends and family that make decisions on the horrible orphanages we've worked in as well...but I digress).

OP apparently does not have any contacts in Bulgaria and I wouldn't say that GSD breeders are overflowing there. So yes, I would say that finding a good, honest GSD breeder would be much more likely in a country where there are large breeders with stellar reputations.

If you know any reputable breeders in Bulgaria than I'm sure OP would appreciate the info.

ETA: And certainly my blanket statement not specifically bashing anyone is much less offensive than you saying that my friends and family are "not the best part of the society" when you know nothing about them.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I know what you've generously shared here, and I do not appreciate your 'not specifically' bashing entire countries.

Anyway, you already know what we are like, right? LOL


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Right, and nothing I "generously shared" had anything to do with friends and family being part of society's underbelly 

Apparently some Eastern Europeans are overly sensitive when people who have experience in the area or are from the area make a comment. Something I learned from this thread. 

Anyhow OP. You know where I'm coming from with my comment. If you want to chat further you can PM as I'm not going to take this thread that OT continuing a "debate" about this subject.

The rescue my husband's family friend (and to a lesser extent his cousin) are involved in are actively pulling dogs from Bosnia, Croatia, and Serbia..although I do believe they've gotten some from Bulgaria, Romania, and Macedonia (not sure of how many). I have no idea if she keeps on on who the "good" breeders are in any of those countries or any GSD breeders for that matter, but I have my husband ask if you go with a breeder from there (I'll be honest and say I doubt she does, though). I know in Bosnia generic "shepherd" "breeders" (BYB types) are quite common that are very fond of their "programs" (exact word my own...I don't think any of them exactly sayinng they have a "program" insomuch as just having a lofty opinion of their dogs).


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Don't flatter yourself, you are just a bystander... Anyway, I've learned something from this thread, too.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

GSD07 said:


> Don't flatter yourself, you are just a bystander... QUOTE]


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Take it easy! Neither of you is helping the OP. How about you try again?

Daphne -- Moderator


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Dimitra, please feel free to start this thread again. I am locking this one since it is going no where and has just become a personal fight between two members. 

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa

*****


----------

